# From out of the 'past'



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nothing in the world to do with woodworking...but was hunting for Christmas tags and came across a box full of old family stuff...

Bet there aint a one of you on here that ever saw one of these old postcards.:rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I bet you're the only one on 2cool (except Aunt Joyce) that was ever around to mail one of those 1cent post cards.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I bet you're the only one on 2cool (except Aunt Joyce) that was ever around to mail one of those 1cent post cards.


LOL, yore prolly right, Shawn.. Mailed out thousands of them back in the day as advertising....

While I'm still 'in the box' came across this invoice for our brand new Chris Craft cruiser we had down at Corpus on the T-Head to entertain customers... Prices have kinda changed over the years...:rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

well - did you get 26 or 27 feet?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

In the United States, the earliest known exposition card was issued in 1873, showing the main building of the Inter-State Industrial Exposition in Chicago. This card as well as other early advertising cards, usually bearing vignette designs were not originally intended for souvenirs. Thus the first card printed with the intention for use as a souvenir were the cards placed on sale in 1893 at the Columbian Exposition in Chicago. 
During this period all privately printed cards required the regular two cent letter rate postage, the new government printed Postals required only one cent. The government cards had a preprinted bust of either Jefferson or Grant and once cent.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*1873 !!!!*

Good God, Bill.....I ain't THAT old. !!!!:biggrin:

and..Spec..we referred to it as "27 feet"...but that might have just been vanity... Really nice boat, though...


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, I had to go check " I have a 1909 post card of the BOLIVAR light house, that was sent to my grandmother and I have her War Ration book". LL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> *1873 !!!!*
> 
> Good God, Bill.....I ain't THAT old. !!!!:biggrin:
> 
> and..Spec..we referred to it as "27 feet"...but that might have just been vanity... Really nice boat, though...


LOL that was the first ones....very neat to find


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> *1873 !!!!*
> 
> Good God, Bill.....I ain't THAT old. !!!!:biggrin:


Your not???:biggrin:

Speaking of old things


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

that's an old photo of a young guy using an old gouge.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Nope there is at least two of us,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

dick


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> that's an old photo of a young guy using an old gouge.


.........on an old Jet mini.......


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

that too.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> Nothing in the world to do with woodworking...but was hunting for Christmas tags and came across a box full of old family stuff...
> 
> Bet there aint a one of you on here that ever saw one of these old postcards.:rotfl:


 Didn't realize that Harbor's portrait was ever on a postcard....He sure had long hair back then.


----------

